# 57 Heavy 10L: Apron and wicking?



## Splat (Mar 1, 2013)

Guys, getting my Heavy 10's apron back together after cleanup and I'm confused about the wicking that goes around the clutch shaft. Here's a pic shot down on the clutch shaft/gear. The pics I've seen of other Heavy 10's the gear teeth sit almost right up to the apron wall like *this*.....but not mine.  On mine you can see there's about 1/2" or metal between the gear teeth and the apron.   Is the felt wick supposed to sit between the gear and the apron wall wrapped tightly around the shaft or does it simply sit where I have it in the pic or maybe just closer to the arpon wall??!? Any help I'd really appreciate guys because I'm lost on this one.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 2, 2013)

Splat, Mine was a star knob clutch and If I remember right yours is a toggle lever style, right? I went back and looked at the pics in my thread but I didn't show any pics from the bottom. I don't think it buts right up against the casting though as it would cut the wick then. When you insert the shaft does it stick through enough to get the nut on the shaft? One way you can tell if the shaft is in far enough is the drive gear should be centered over the worm gear. In your pic it looks about right. Have you checked to make sure that there are no burs in the hole, or that the oil slinger washer hasn't dropped down onto the shaft and is preventing the clutch assy. from going in all the way. It seems so long ago that I assembled mine but if I remember right there was a oil slinger washer that was tricky to get in place when re installing the clutch assy.


----------



## Splat (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey Greg. Believe me buddy, your thread was the first place I looked for help! You're both an inspiration and major source of help, sir. :tiphat:
The shaft is all the way in and the slinger is in so that's fine. I'm just kinda clueless about how the wick is supposed to go. Even having the rebuild book doesn't help unless I'm missing something totally obvious..which I could believe.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 2, 2013)

It looks like you have the wick routed correctly, it just wraps around the shaft and goes through the worm on both sides and is trimmed off before the lock nuts are put on if I remember correctly. The wick just goes between the gear and the housing and hangs down slightly in a loop in the oil trough to pick up oil and feed the worm gear, you don't want it tight against the gear shaft or it will wear through as it turns. In order to determine if the clutch gear and shaft is in all the way and if the gap is correct, make sure it centers over the worm gear, if there is still a gap between the gear and the casting it may be normal. Can you get the clutch shaft all the way in enough to get the nut on the front? Maybe this pick will help, it is before I installed the worm gear bushings, what it should look like before you trim the wick off.


----------



## Splat (Mar 2, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> It looks like you have the wick routed correctly, it just wraps around the shaft and goes through the worm on both sides and is trimmed off before the lock nuts are put on if I remember correctly. The wick just goes between the gear and the housing and hangs down slightly in a loop in the oil trough to pick up oil and feed the worm gear, you don't want it tight against the gear shaft or it will wear through as it turns. In order to determine if the clutch gear and shaft is in all the way and if the gap is correct, make sure it centers over the worm gear, if there is still a gap between the gear and the casting it may be normal. Can you get the clutch shaft all the way in enough to get the nut on the front? Maybe this pick will help, it is before I installed the worm gear bushings, what it should look like before you trim the wick off.



 I've looked at your pics about 50 times. I know your lathe almost as well as mine.   Your thread's been a source of help and inspiration to many of us, G.  Yeah, the shaft is all the way in. I think you're right that the wick basically hugs the clutch shaft. I'll hopefully finish the apron tonight after I go get a new bag o'chow for the pooch.


----------

